# Breast Seroma dariange



## terry James (Jan 17, 2013)

We don't do a whole lot of breast procedures so I am wondering if the codes that I am leaning towards are correct. If it were any other part of the antomy I would be more confident.

Here is report:
Computed Tomography Drainage of seroma right breast

Procedure:  Informed consent was obtained and the patient was prepped in the usual sterile manner. Under CT guidance, an 8-French locking pigtail catheter was placed in the fluid collection seen int the right breast.

The patient tolerated the procedure well and there was no evidence of complication.


Would 10140 & 75989 be correct?


----------

